# The RV I am buying is preowned (I prefer that to used) it is in good condition. But, not as shiny as I would like.



## Newtodiesel (Sep 18, 2021)

I have watched several "YouTubes" about Zep which is actually a commercial floor polish. It  looks good, my question is how does it hold up. Does anyone have experience with it and how does look a year or two later. Also, what about recoating it later?


----------



## Sell My RV FL (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello! Newtodiesel I am Isabella Leonie and I have been working as a broker in davenport,Florida for many years. If you are looking for preowned fifth wheel please  contact me via given link in description. I will guide how to buy and sell your RV on cash.


----------



## Sima (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks Very interesting disscusion.


----------



## Blake Carmichael (Jun 21, 2022)

You have changed this vehicle to a lot higher RPM motor than it was initially. You should play out a driveline examination to ensure the driveline design torsional dynamic at this higher RPM. Go to a *citycollegeshowcase* transmission rebuild your writing skills. if you want  top in your college than you must take the help from them and make your skills up to mark so that your teachers fascinated by your writing just one visit at our website and you can stop yourself to join in.


----------

